# '59 Sparkle Green Rollfast



## Demzie (May 1, 2019)

Putting a Search out on the wire for a 1959 Snyder Rollfast in Sparkle Green. 
Cantilever frame. 

Exactly like this bike or more complete/better shape without Basket. 

Please send me PM with leads or item in question.


----------



## 1969nam (May 19, 2019)

Demzie said:


> Putting a Search out on the wire for a 1959 Snyder Rollfast in Sparkle Green.
> Cantilever frame.
> 
> Exactly like this bike or more complete/better shape without Basket.
> ...


----------



## 1969nam (May 19, 2019)

Sorry not for sale, the picture is my bike. The exact one I had as a kid, minus the basket. Best of luck !


----------

